# Which Amare??



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*or*






























Which Amare?? The Amare with the little fro and headband or clean shaven Amare? Haha stupid question, but what do you think? I like the Amare with the fro and headband. Looks deadly.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

For sure the Fro and Headband.

:banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bald!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare with the fro for sure. :biggrin:


----------

